# Favorite Theme Chooser theme for N7



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Title says it all...I'm searching for one that's the most compatible with this device

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UBER.Jelly.Theme&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5VQkVSLkplbGx5LlRoZW1lIl0.

All you needed to do was search CM10 Themes in the Play Store


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Well yeah...guess I should have specified....none of the ones I'm finding on the market are really what I'm looking for.

I was hoping to run something different on my n7 than I am on my phone (matted blues)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.cobalt

This is a blue theme. There are other colors though. Dustin is a great themer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

The sense 4 theme is pretty nice.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=natemodz

Those work perfectly on the N7 as Nate has an N7 and his last few updates were geared towards the N7.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Flow CM9 is nice and clean... Iove it


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm running flow on mine as well, really nice clean theme. Lucid is also one of my go to's.


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

drose6102 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.cobalt
> 
> This is a blue theme. There are other colors though. Dustin is a great themer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I love this theme I use it on my galaxy nexus as well


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Cobalt gets my vote

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

My N7 is coming this afternoon, and I'll definitely be throwing MattedBlues or MattedBlues Light. The Label theme by nitinvaid on XDA is almost always on my phone.


----------

